# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Generer une log sous APEX

## Zeman

Bonjour, je travaille actuellement sur oracle application express. J'ai donc diffrentes onglets dans cette appli qui renvoie mes diffrentes tables. A l'aide d'un formulaire je peux faire des insert/delete/update. Mon problme est de conserver un fichier de log de ces oprations mais je n'arrive pas  savoir si cela est possible et si oui comment ?

Voila merci d'avance 

Ze

----------


## orafrance

il n'y a pas utl_file sous APEX ?  ::koi::

----------


## Zeman

Ba je decouvre en donc je ne sais pas trop  quoi cela correspond, tu pourrais m'en dire plus?

----------


## orafrance

c'est un package, recherche utl_file dans le forum  ::):

----------


## Zeman

ok je vois le genre de chose que je vais devoir faire mais en fait je voulais plus savoir si  il n'y avait pas un composant qui realise cela directement sans passer par des triggers ou autres procedures

----------

